
Files Leaking Sensitive Info – Be the H.A.C.R. – Ep – 02 - LuD1161
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6v36e3pXF0
======
LuD1161
Thanks everyone for the warm reception of the first episode of the series Be
The H.A.C.R.

Here Comes the second :

Files Leaking Sensitive Info - Be The H.A.C.R. - Ep - 02

HackThisSite - Basic Missions 2 & 3

This episode includes 1\. Twitter Info leak - $560 awarded 2\. Yahoo info leak
- 2 phpinfo pages 3\. Boozt info leak. - $60 awarded

Thanks for your feedback. Have done some major improvements regarding the
video and audio quality.

Please check this out and give your feedback :)

